# Gen 2 Spark Plugs



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you gonna pull the plugs. You might as well replace. It's dumb to inspect and reinstall.


----------



## V0latyle (Sep 27, 2020)

The 41-156 are identical to the -153s. Same thread diameter, same reach. The -153 is copper, the -156 is iridium. Recommended gap is 0.027".
Iridium plugs should last 100k miles easily, just check the gap every 25k or so. DO NOT use a cheap plug tool, as you run a good chance of breaking the electrode or the insulator. Get some feeler gauges and use a tool like this to gently close the gap. Use a gauge 1-2 thousandths smaller than the gap you want to set the gap as there's a small amount of "spring" to the ground strap, then after setting the gap, check it with the 27 thousandths gauge.
I personally NGKs, IFR7X7G..


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

V0latyle said:


> The 41-156 are identical to the -153s. Same thread diameter, same reach. The -153 is copper, the -156 is iridium. Recommended gap is 0.027".
> Iridium plugs should last 100k miles easily, just check the gap every 25k or so. DO NOT use a cheap plug tool, as you run a good chance of breaking the electrode or the insulator. Get some feeler gauges and use a tool like this to gently close the gap. Use a gauge 1-2 thousandths smaller than the gap you want to set the gap as there's a small amount of "spring" to the ground strap, then after setting the gap, check it with the 27 thousandths gauge.
> I personally NGKs, IFR7X7G..


Excellent thanks for the info!

FYI your link didn't work.


----------



## V0latyle (Sep 27, 2020)

Iamantman said:


> Excellent thanks for the info!
> 
> FYI your link didn't work.


Oops! Fixed it.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh I don't think I've ever seen a spark plug gap tool like that. That's cool. So that is a great way to decrease gap, how do you increase gap with that tool?


----------



## V0latyle (Sep 27, 2020)

Iamantman said:


> Oh I don't think I've ever seen a spark plug gap tool like that. That's cool. So how is a great way to decrease gap, how do you increase gap with that tool?


You don't, you'd have to use something else to open the gap up.

I like these because you can insert the gauge in the gap and tighten it down, meaning you'll get the perfect gap every time. Only caveat to this is the small amount of "springiness" in the ground strap, so you might need to use a gauge slightly thinner than your intended gap to actually set it.


----------

